# Ba Placement in Tagalog Questions



## a_lee

I don't really understand where to put the word "ba" in Tagalog questions. I found a few resources that helped me out a little bit and told me this:

1.) "Ba" can only be used in a yes-or-no question.

2.) It can come after the predicate in a simple predicative sentence.
Example: Doktor si Pedro sa PGH. -> Doktor *ba* si Pedro sa PGH?

3.) If the sentence has the word "ay", "ba" comes after the focus/subject of the verb.
Example: Si Pedro ay doktor sa PGH. -> Si Pedro *ba* ay doktor sa PGH?

4.) And if the sentence expresses time or location, it comes after the time/location indicator.
Example: Bukas, pupunta si Tess sa Cebu. -> Bukas *ba* pupunta si Tess sa Cebu?

But this resource also says that there are exceptions to this rule when there are sentences "that contain the pronoun KA and enclitics such as NA, PA, NAMAN, etc." I don't understand what these exceptions are, so I'd appreciate it if someone could clarify.

Thanks.


----------



## Change1031

I'm still studying Tagalog too, but what I am understanding is that *ba* comes after the predicate. But, if the sentence already contains one syllable pronounce after the predicate, then you add *ba* after that word.

*Mabuti ka* = You are okay/good.
*Mabuti ka ba?* = Are you okay/good?

*Umuwi ka na
Umuwi ka na ba?*


----------



## a_lee

Thank you very much! That really simplified things for me.


----------

